# Snow Wolf Skid Steer tires--anybody use them



## hotsprings77

Anybody tried the Snow Wolf skid steer tires, I think they are called wolf paws or something like that. Skid steer is marking the asphalt with rear chains on. I am running the low profile tires, so getting e rated truck tires is out of the question. Need to get more traction, can't really push crap with the the Cat 262 and Blizzard 810ss combo. Would love a pair of rubber tracks, but Mclaren tracks are 4grand out the door. any suggestions would be great. mark


----------



## Chris Marino

Yes we have 10 sets on our skidsteers and they are great!


----------



## jiriki87

How much did they cost per tire? Do you know of a website where I can look at them. thanks


----------



## Chris Marino

$1100 per set. I do not think they have a web site.


----------



## jiriki87

$1100.00 per set, is that just for the tires or wheels and tires? Studded, or are they like blizzak snow tires? thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Chris Marino

thats for non studded tires and wheels.


----------



## jiriki87

Are you referring to the Galaxy hulk r-4 tires? Do they come sipped? I'm hoping to purchase some tires for a decent price. Some one else plows with a Cat 262 with a 10 foot snow pusher. I know the big Cat can plow more then it is capable of plowing now. Low pros with the Cat square link chains on the back tires.

Any advice would be great, 

Peter


----------



## elmo1537

*snow wolf tires*

where do i find a dealer that sells these tires?


----------



## rob1325

I also would like to know. I have a 262 and the chains mess up asphalt sometimes. I don't have low pro. just regular tires 12x16.5. Was wondering if anyone but truck tires on instead and what size. Was thinging of putting the thin ag tires on like on my kubota which goes through any depth of snow.


----------



## R.M Hanson

*I hope this helps*

Hi there. Just saw that you had some questions with your tires on your skidloader. Your right, the wide tires just don't have enough traction for snow, and 1100 bucks for a set of tires seems a bit crazy. I got some rims from the junkyard and adapted them to fit. Your skid loader has 8 bolt hubs with the same bolt circle as ford 3/4 ton rims. The holes will need to be drilled out a little to accept the larger stids on the skidloader, but otherwise work fine. Then Find a heavy duty work tire, ( I use goodyear workhorse XG's ) and you will be amazed at the difference. I have had good luck with this and I see several other machines using this set up. Just take them off in the summer and put the regular tires bak on. I hope this helps.


----------



## rob1325

R.M Hanson said:


> Hi there. Just saw that you had some questions with your tires on your skidloader. Your right, the wide tires just don't have enough traction for snow, and 1100 bucks for a set of tires seems a bit crazy. I got some rims from the junkyard and adapted them to fit. Your skid loader has 8 bolt hubs with the same bolt circle as ford 3/4 ton rims. The holes will need to be drilled out a little to accept the larger stids on the skidloader, but otherwise work fine. Then Find a heavy duty work tire, ( I use goodyear workhorse XG's ) and you will be amazed at the difference. I have had good luck with this and I see several other machines using this set up. Just take them off in the summer and put the regular tires bak on. I hope this helps.


Thanks hanson! Do you own a 262 CAt? I would love to see some pics with those tires. I will try to get some rims from junk yard.


----------



## rob1325

Hanson,
I forgot to ask how did snow tires work on the skidsteer? Did you ever try snow tires or just the goodyears?

Thanks,
rob


----------



## ProWorkz.com

R.M Hanson said:


> Hi there. Just saw that you had some questions with your tires on your skidloader. Your right, the wide tires just don't have enough traction for snow, and 1100 bucks for a set of tires seems a bit crazy. I got some rims from the junkyard and adapted them to fit. Your skid loader has 8 bolt hubs with the same bolt circle as ford 3/4 ton rims. The holes will need to be drilled out a little to accept the larger stids on the skidloader, but otherwise work fine. Then Find a heavy duty work tire, ( I use goodyear workhorse XG's ) and you will be amazed at the difference. I have had good luck with this and I see several other machines using this set up. Just take them off in the summer and put the regular tires bak on. I hope this helps.


R.M. any 3/4 ton Ford or does it have to be a specific year? Do you know what size the CAT's wheel studs are compared to the Fords wheel stud?

Happy New Year.....


----------



## ProWorkz.com

hotsprings77 said:


> Anybody tried the Snow Wolf skid steer tires, I think they are called wolf paws or something like that. Skid steer is marking the asphalt with rear chains on. I am running the low profile tires, so getting e rated truck tires is out of the question. Need to get more traction, can't really push crap with the the Cat 262 and Blizzard 810ss combo. Would love a pair of rubber tracks, but Mclaren tracks are 4grand out the door. any suggestions would be great. mark


YO hotsprings www.tirerack.com has E rated snow tires with studs for $84.00 each. So for $336.00 for tires and $100.00 or less for Ford rims you will be running with great traction and a nice smooth ride.....


----------



## getmydrift

I put on a set of wolf paw studded tires on my S250 Bobcat a couple weeks ago, used them 3 times, good traction 6% driveway no chains, no slip, 8 in of snow paid 1200, for wheels and tires. a much narrower tire. much better w/o chains. no deep stuff yet, so far so good. will post eval. later 
more sierra snow, not rain!
Bob


----------



## rob1325

getmydrift said:


> I put on a set of wolf paw studded tires on my S250 Bobcat a couple weeks ago, used them 3 times, good traction 6% driveway no chains, no slip, 8 in of snow paid 1200, for wheels and tires. a much narrower tire. much better w/o chains. no deep stuff yet, so far so good. will post eval. later
> more sierra snow, not rain!
> Bob


Have any pics with them on. Please let us know how they work out for you.

Thanks
rob


----------



## rgjlawn

*Wolf Paws*

have a set like new for sale,will not bolt on our new A300 but will bolt on all other bobcat, new hooland ect. p/m me for price. Ps they work super on snow.:yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## elmo1537

*cannot pm*



rgjlawn said:


> have a set like new for sale,will not bolt on our new A300 but will bolt on all other bobcat, new hooland ect. p/m me for price. Ps they work super on snow.:yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


I can not do pm but i am very interested. if they are still available please email me at [email protected] thanks tony


----------



## bennion

*Slid off again*

Hi- brand new here, and tired of sliding off into my wife's flower garden. I'm currently renting a case 445 to bucket off our 600' drive with up to 11% grades, some a bit sideways- one area I slide on regularly. Also on the verge of buying an a300. Why do the snowpaws not fit on the A300, and what other option are you using? I'd rather go with the toolcat if I can't find a good AWS way to keep traction on side grades (debating).


----------



## In2toys

*old thread new question???*

What about the center hole on the Ford rims? The center hole on my Deere / New holland rims are 6 in diameter...


----------



## DGODGR

*Wolf Paws*

I have seen many threads on this subject (both Wolf Paw & truck tires). If you do some searching you should get some good answers. A couple of things to mention about truck tires and rims on skidders. The truck rim is not designed to handle the same latteral loads that a skid steer will apply to the rims during steering manuevers (especially 180 deg.turns). Truck tires do not usually come with the thick sidewalls that the skid tires do. The also do not have the same bead strength (back to the latteral loads) and may break a bead lose while turning. Maybe running the pressure up will help. As I said before there are guys using them on their skidders, but I would not expect them be as durable as skid tires. Probably not a good idea if you let employees run them as it may take extra caution and technique that some employees will not provide.
As far as the A300 goes, they have a larger hub than the other Bobcats due to the planetary housed inside them. I would think that this presents a problem with the truck rims as well. Does any body know if you can get the correct Wolf Paw rim for the A 300?


----------



## DGODGR

jiriki87;119721 said:


> Are you referring to the Galaxy hulk r-4 tires? Do they come sipped? I'm hoping to purchase some tires for a decent price. Some one else plows with a Cat 262 with a 10 foot snow pusher. I know the big Cat can plow more then it is capable of plowing now. Low pros with the Cat square link chains on the back tires.
> 
> Any advice would be great,
> 
> Peter


Wagner Equipment Co (Colorado's CAT dealer) sells Wolf Paws.


----------



## In2toys

I just need them for snow use & I'll be running it. My baldies did ok the last storm but I need to get something new... Just wondering about the center bore sizes...


----------



## plowzilla

Another option you may consider is getting your skid tires re-treaded with a better pattern for the pavement. Most skid tires are made for dirt use, once the tread wears down, take them to a re-treader in your area. They will put a very hard rubber tread over your existing tire. They say they last 2-3 times longer and better on the pavement. I am having mine done for $150 a tire.


----------



## pieperlc

Anyone ever run radial skid steer tires? Would they be better in the snow? Denman makes a set with a unique tread. Here's a link: http://www.denmantire.com/catalog/page1.pdf Has anyone seen or used this tread pattern/tire?


----------



## In2toys

I've got a set of worn the hell out Denman skid trax bias on mine right now. I highly recommend them for snow or dirt. If I had the coin I'd put another set on now...


----------



## xtreem3d

pieperlc;870229 said:


> Anyone ever run radial skid steer tires? Would they be better in the snow? Denman makes a set with a unique tread. Here's a link: http://www.denmantire.com/catalog/page1.pdf Has anyone seen or used this tread pattern/tire?


thanks for posting the link...1500 hours use WOW !!!!
PS what did they cost?


----------



## vinny69

R.M Hanson;265791 said:


> Hi there. Just saw that you had some questions with your tires on your skidloader. Your right, the wide tires just don't have enough traction for snow, and 1100 bucks for a set of tires seems a bit crazy. I got some rims from the junkyard and adapted them to fit. Your skid loader has 8 bolt hubs with the same bolt circle as ford 3/4 ton rims. The holes will need to be drilled out a little to accept the larger stids on the skidloader, but otherwise work fine. Then Find a heavy duty work tire, ( I use goodyear workhorse XG's ) and you will be amazed at the difference. I have had good luck with this and I see several other machines using this set up. Just take them off in the summer and put the regular tires bak on. I hope this helps.


Will 3/4 ton ford rims also fit on a 430 case machine?


----------



## pieperlc

xtreem3d;870310 said:


> thanks for posting the link...1500 hours use WOW !!!!
> PS what did they cost?


I've never used them, and I have no idea on the cost (I'm sure not cheap). I was looking for input from someone that has used them. Would the radial perform better in snow? How about for year round dirt use? I thought the tread looked more like a snow tire.


----------



## pieperlc

xtreem3d;870310 said:


> thanks for posting the link...1500 hours use WOW !!!!
> PS what did they cost?


I got a rice on them. $342.00. Not too bad. Michelin makes a set of radials and those were over $600. Not sure if i'm going to try them out or not. Might be better off to bite the bullet and go with wolf paws.


----------



## merrimacmill

If anyone is interested, I have a almost new set of Wolf Paw tires and wheels I am looking at selling. They were purchased at the end of last season and don't even have 10 hours on them. You really can't even tell they were used. No scratches on rims or anything. I will let them go for $1000. They were bought for $1,300 at the end of last season. 

My reason for selling is I just don't use them. I bought them when the skid was going to be pushing a lot of snow, it didn't work out that way and now it just loads salt and it is really a waste to have them sitting on the shelf in the shop. I would rather put the money into some much needed reg bar tires for summer use. Also, I have NEVER loaded salt with these tires or rims, so there is no rust or scratches or anything on the wheels. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## merrimacmill

merrimacmill;981429 said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a almost new set of Wolf Paw tires and wheels I am looking at selling. They were purchased at the end of last season and don't even have 10 hours on them. You really can't even tell they were used. No scratches on rims or anything. I will let them go for $1000. They were bought for $1,300 at the end of last season.
> 
> My reason for selling is I just don't use them. I bought them when the skid was going to be pushing a lot of snow, it didn't work out that way and now it just loads salt and it is really a waste to have them sitting on the shelf in the shop. I would rather put the money into some much needed reg bar tires for summer use. Also, I have NEVER loaded salt with these tires or rims, so there is no rust or scratches or anything on the wheels.
> 
> PM me if interested.


Sry I got the price I paid wrong. I just looked it up and they were $1495. shipped.


----------



## hitachiman 200

DO not use truck rims on a skid steer. they are no where near strong enough to handle the stress and will crack,usually around the lug nuts espiecially after drilling them out as this weakens them even further. I have been operating skids since the early 80's and have tried almost every combination of tire and rim their is.Radial, bias, recap and studs.IMO none are any significantly better than others when trying to turn on a extreme slope Skids steers are inherently dangerous on any extreme slopes because they have to loose traction in order to steer. That's the nature of the beast unfortunately. My suggestion to you is pre-treat the problem area with salt before the snowfall so as to prevent black ice from forming on the pavement. Almost any tire will work as long as it can bite through to the pavement and not encounter ice. The A 300 or toolcat are both far better due to having all wheel steer and so are not so prone to slipping. Just make sure not to make any sudden speed changes and try to push in straight lines whenever possible. cheers and good luck.


----------



## idyllwild92549

*tires*

got any pics? how much for shipping?

[email protected]



merrimacmill;981837 said:


> Sry I got the price I paid wrong. I just looked it up and they were $1495. shipped.


----------



## The mayor

I do have a set of snow paws. It is difference of night and day compared to stock skid steer tires. The amount we can move now is amazing. I paid $1350.00. well worth it for us.


----------



## WIPensFan

Pics of Wolf Paws http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf%202008%20Catalog_3.pdf


----------



## merrimacmill

I have no idea what shipping would be, I'm not going to get involved in arranging all that stuff. I'll probably just keep them. I bought them because I thought I'd need them, and I just don't see where I would use them anymore, so who knows what I will do with them. If someone beat down my door offering me a grand, I might let them go but otherwise they can sit on the shelf.


----------



## dodge2500

Where can I get a new set of these tires with rims?


----------



## WIPensFan

dodge2500;982606 said:


> Where can I get a new set of these tires with rims?


Did you even look at my link? Phone numbers are on there to find out where.


----------



## bobcatdoug

not sure what these cost but they do make now for bobcat A300 if interested the guy you wanna talk to is Mark and his number is 1800 905 2265 ext 201.


----------



## bobcatdoug

sorry forgot to include his email (fast responder!) [email protected]


----------



## snocrete

bobcatdoug;988619 said:


> not sure what these cost but they do make now for bobcat A300 if interested the guy you wanna talk to is Mark and his number is 1800 905 2265 ext 201.


I think for Toolcats also...........I had a set for a machine that I used to have. If I ever bought another "tire" SS & used it for moving snow, I feel that they are well worth the investment. One of my subs is currently running a set on his S185 with great success, he loves em.


----------

